# Aged mare needs good home



## AppyHollow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a 22 year old mare that has cysts on her ovaries and cannot have any more foals. I would like to find a companion/pet home for her. She is up to date on all shots, including WNV but doesn't have a current Coggins. Not aggressive to other horses, in fact she's low mare in the herd. Just think she'd be happier somewhere she was with fewer horses and had grass! She will not come with papers. I can help with transport.

I am located in Bassett, VA, which in 1 hour North of Greensboro, NC and 1 hour South of Roanoke, VA.

Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm

/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/rosie2.jpg


----------



## Ashley (Jul 31, 2005)

Why not send papers with her. YOu might happen along a family that wants to do 4h or something with her. You never know, if that is a recent pic she looks in good enough health for somebody to lightly show her yet.


----------



## Gini (Jul 31, 2005)

Wish I lived closer to you as I would love to have her.... My herd consists of 4

rescues and 1 gelding and one soon to be gelding. The distance is too great as

I live in Arizona... Here's hoping that you find the best forever home she can

go to. She's a very pretty mare....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2005)

She looks like a very nice mare for her age. I am sure some LUCKY kid would love to have her own him, and be shown in 4-H. I would do the same and not give the registration papers. Good luck in finding her a forever home. Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont get why not give papers? Haveing cysts isnt something genetic or harmful. She can be bred but more then likely will never settle again, but still could. We had a mare that we figure that was her problem. She still cycled and stoped produceing at 16, but then out of the blue had a foal at age 20.

Again I dont get why so many people want to with hold papers on horses. I honestly think that is risking her haveing a less better home. JMO


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry will keep my opinions to my self.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 31, 2005)

....


----------



## Mona (Jul 31, 2005)

I think what Ashley is getting at, is that it may open more avenues for this mare. Just because she cannot breed, does not mean she cannot show. Maybe a nice family would be willing to adopt her and give her a permanent home for life, but they may also enjoy showing her at halter, driving, or whatever other classes may tickle their fancy.

I think it would be a whole different story if the papers were being held back due to a major hereditary problem such as bad bite, stifle problem etc, where you did not want the mare to be bred from, but if it is only the cysts on her ovaries that is the problem, she may still amke a great show companion.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 1, 2005)

She's a gorgeous little mare! I would love to have her and give her a forever home. How much is she or is she free? I'm not interested in breeding her; just want her to spend the rest of her days doing what she wants and getting lots of love and hugs. I have 2 mini mares that are 13 years old; an 8 year old crippled goat, and some wonderful dogs. They are all so loved and spoiled. They all bring so much joy to my life.

Joan


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm...I see both sides to this. I can see wanting to be sure an older mare went to be a PET and not be bred again. 4H wouldn't need her papers and her new family could know WHO is is...to cover that "just for fun" part. This is a mare that has put in her time and her "mom" is now looking for a good place for her to retire and just enjoy the life of a pampered senior. If Rhapsody wants to do her best to ensure that this mare doesn't get bred again and doesn't have to go through show training at 22--it makes sense to say that her papers won't come with her. Rosie is not 12...she is 22 and Rhapsody has made the hard decision to find her a PET home to just chil out and be loved on. I see nothing wrong with this at all. All any of us can do is our best and I can see where someone would be MORE likely to try to breed and/or sell this free/pet mare with papers. Saying no papers might just eliminate some of that type of people from trying to get her.

-Amy


----------



## kaykay (Aug 1, 2005)

This was not an easy decsision for Rhapsody to make and i think we all need to respect her wishes including that the papers not go with the horse. She didnt ask us if she should send the papers and she didnt post this to start a debate about papers. She asked me if she could post this to find a great home for her mare and i told her to go right ahead. We have found wonderful homes for horses just by people posting them here.





Im not meaning to sound harsh but i dont want people feeling like they cant post their horses on this forum that are in need of a pet home because someone will take them to task.

Kay


----------



## AppyHollow (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, I said no papers 'cause I feel she has earned her retirement, she was ultrasounded pregnant in 2003 for 2004 foal but reabsorbed it and hasn't caught since. You really have to make her stand for the stallion so I feel she is telling me, she's done. If I wanted to sell her as a breeding mare, I wouldn't have put her up here. No pedigree on the papers anyway. She's just Rosie.

The picture is from 2002 but she's been having trouble keeping weight on the past couple of years. I think if she got on a pasture (we just got this property last year & are still clearing for pasture), she'd do better. If we had pastures here, I would keep her myself.

I think she might do okay for a halter horse but she is getting a bit stiff in the rear and doesn't run with the other mares so wouldn't be suitable for jumping or driving. She stressed big time when we transported her from our old house to hear last year so I don't think shows are something she'd enjoy doing.

She does like getting attention but doesn't get enough of it here. Plus alot of the other mares pick on her & I just think she'd be happier where she was with one or two others.

My email is [email protected] if anyone would like to discuss her off the board. I will be asking for at least a vet reference.

Thank you.

Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sure wish I'd known about her a month ago.



Would have taken her in a minute. My new companion for my gelding is being delivered today.


----------



## AppyHollow (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone that wrote and offered a home to Rosie. There were some nice ones out there but I have decided to go with one that is only about an hour from here. I will get to see her occassionally and she is going to be a companion to another retired broodmare.





Rhapsody Rhodes

Appy Hollow Farm


----------



## Mona (Aug 4, 2005)

That is great news! Congrats to you on finding her a loving retirement home.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm happy Rhapsody found her a home and happy that it is also close to her!

Obviously, it's soley up to Rhapsody to decide whether or not papers should go with the mare. I think if I were Rhapsody, I'd do it just as she did.

The mare is 22... The ONLY reasons anyone needs a set of papers is to breed or to show and at 22, I think that sweet mare deserves to just take it easy and enjoy the grass!


----------



## Mona (Aug 5, 2005)

Jill said:


> I'm happy Rhapsody found her a home and happy that it is also close to her!
> Obviously, it's soley up to Rhapsody to decide whether or not papers should go with the mare.  I think if I were Rhapsody, I'd do it just as she did.
> 
> The mare is 22... The ONLY reasons anyone needs a set of papers is to breed or to show and at 22, I think that sweet mare deserves to just take it easy and enjoy the grass!
> ...


Jill(and others) you are 100% right. She(or any owner) has every right to decide. I was not specifically referring to this mare, but in a general way, because often there are young, barren mares available for adoption that could be shown. So in those cases, papers may be useful. THAT was my point.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree with your point, too


----------

